# Porn addiction has ruined my marriage



## cmkorea

I've been addicted to porn for more than 10 years. I never thought it would ruin my marriage. Until my wife found out, I kept relapsing, going back and forth with the addiction, fighting with it for years. Last night my wife found out and now wants nothing to do with me because it was mental cheating and that I had mental relationships with the porn stars and my mind objectifies women. 

I understand that I lied and I am two-faced, pervert. I want to be better than this. I want my wife to love me again, or at least think of me as friend. She thinks I'm filth. I want help. How can I get through this? I'm not asking how can I save my marriage. I just personally want to know what are some healthy things to do to get through this. I messed up big time by lying the whole relationship and she won't trust me anymore. Please help.


----------



## in my tree

You need to get into some counseling. Have you ever been to counseling before? I have not dealt with porn addiction (although my stbxh seemed pretty wrapped up in it) but have dealt with alcohol addiction. All I know is that it can be very difficult to deal with by yourself and that you need support. 

If you haven't been to counseling before, look online and see if there are any addiction services, I would guess specifically sex addiction services, in your area. Also there are a lot of threads here about porn addiction. Please look through them and see what others have/are doing. 

Good luck!


----------



## Hope1964

There's a link in my sig that may point you in the right direction.


----------

